# Other > Off Topic >  Be wary of buying Filament from BilbyCNC

## Geoff

Hi all,

I just had another shocking experience with a filament supplier and thought I would share it.

These guys...

http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/bilbycnc?...p2047675.l2559

It's a long story, which I will try and condense into a paragraph...

They don't know what's inside the boxes they sell. They don't check inside to see if its 3mm filament before they slap their sticker on the front that says 1.75mm. They don't know what colours they are selling, nor what they have in stock. All the colours they say they have in stock, most likely are not. They also do not know the difference between Red and Transparent Red. Bottom line, another 3D printing band wagon filament hocker.

 Instead of trying to help you, Lee Bilby will be a condescending Ass Hat about it. Needless to say, after now ordering nearly 10kgs of filament off them, I won't be buying any more!

----------


## Maggie_Liu

oh poor guy,why don't u come to me? I would never get u into that trobles.

----------


## Geoff

> oh poor guy,why don't u come to me? I would never get u into that trobles.


I don't buy Resin yet maggie, I only have FDM abs/pla machine

----------


## Maggie_Liu

> I don't buy Resin yet maggie, I only have FDM abs/pla machine


i also got filaments to sell.don't u know?
If u ask for more,i would give u a much lower price.
452499303@qq.com, email me anytime if u need.

----------


## Geoff

> i also got filaments to sell.don't u know?
> If u ask for more,i would give u a much lower price.
> 452499303@qq.com, email me anytime if u need.


Ok I will send you Email, thank you Maggie!

----------


## Maggie_Liu

> Ok I will send you Email, thank you Maggie!


It's ok,waiting for hear from u :Cool:

----------


## old man emu

I have dealt with Bilby and had a problem of my own making (ordered 1.75mm when I should have ordered 3mm.) Being an old timer, I contacted them by phone and was able to arrange exchange by return mail. Later, after I had cooked my RAMPS board, I got good tech help. Then one of the stepper driver boards I bought didn't work and they sent a replacement free of charge.

I think they started out as a bit of a Mum & Dad business with CNC stuff, then they took up 3D supplies. Perhaps their business has boomed and they haven't been able to get trainable staff.

As for price, I haven't seen a better Australian price than $AU40 per kg for ABS. The $10 postage does kick the price up.

Have you tried speaking to them by phone? I think you will have a better response that way.

OME

----------


## Geoff

> I have dealt with Bilby and had a problem of my own making (ordered 1.75mm when I should have ordered 3mm.) Being an old timer, I contacted them by phone and was able to arrange exchange by return mail. Later, after I had cooked my RAMPS board, I got good tech help. Then one of the stepper driver boards I bought didn't work and they sent a replacement free of charge.
> 
> I think they started out as a bit of a Mum & Dad business with CNC stuff, then they took up 3D supplies. Perhaps their business has boomed and they haven't been able to get trainable staff.
> 
> As for price, I haven't seen a better Australian price than $AU40 per kg for ABS. The $10 postage does kick the price up.
> 
> Have you tried speaking to them by phone? I think you will have a better response that way.
> 
> OME


Gday mate.

They advertised Red 1.75mm PLA.

They sent me a box that said 1.75mm pla , but inside was 3mm.

I called them, they said they would replace it, then 5 minutes later Caitlin sent me a message saying sorry, we dont have red - and in an instant the sale for their red became out of stock and they offered me another colour... and all they had was rubbish.


Let me quote you on Lee Bilby's Text Message on my phone...  I should iterate this was regarding my invoice, which said I bought Red translucent filament, which I did not order and did not want. (and of course thats not what I got, but thats not the point, my argument was the invoice and the fact the red they DID send me, although was 3mm was most certainly not translucent. They said they could not order solid red... basically trying to back out of it all, it was too much work.

My order was stuffed from the get go, first they told me the natural wasnt in stock and made me change to another colour, so I did.... then they told me it WAS in stock... argh..

Then the size was wrong....

then they couldn't get what I ordered.

then they were ass hats about it.

We were arguing that the red he had was not translucent, I was saying it wasn't, he said it was (for the record, I did print with his 3mm and it sure is a solid red... might as well use it, they did refund me for the roll and Im sure as hell not sending it back...)

Here is his text message..

"we interpret that the term "translucent" is used as per the dictionary definition, being "see through"

(which his is not)

"And there is no such colour as true red"

(which I never said there was, I said solid red... big difference)

"Thus both are, to one extent or the other, terms open to personal interpretation. So to say that photo depicts what 'translucent red' looks like is clearly your opinion."

Both my 6 and 9 year old daughters instantly picked the difference when shown the photo... its like night and day - im sure you have seen clear red versus normal red...

----------


## Axel

Good heavens, no links to escort agencies, buy bitcoin, write my essay for me, taxi service, travel company, real estate etc. but an actual proper topic.

You want to be careful actually posting a topic that makes sense.

----------

